# The Crohnsforum.com Yoga Studio - Class Begins Now



## David

Namaste Yogis.  Welcome to the Crohnsforum.com yoga studio.  Please take off your shoes and socks and change into your comfortable clothes as class begins soon.  I'm David Chapman, your certified yoga instructor and fellow IBD patient.

*Disclaimer*

I feel it's important to start off with a disclaimer.  There's a reasonable chance I have no business opening a yoga studio.  If you're interested in joining our studio, I suggest doing so with an open heart but don't turn off your logic and intuition.  If any of my suggestions don't ring true for you, don't follow them.  This is especially important considering I will be making blanket statements without being able to evaluate your physical, mental, emotional, and spiritual health.  Everyone is different, please take care of yourself first and foremost.  This may mean discussing anything mentioned here with your doctor, therapist, etc before taking part.

*About Yoga*

The practice of yoga is an ancient methodology first systemized by a sage named Patanjali in the Yoga Sutras.  Here in the west, when most think of yoga, they think, "I'm gonna get all stretchy, put my legs behind my head, and then do that downward dog thing."  The physical poses are called asana and those are only one of the eight limbs of yoga.  Yes, there's seven more.  Over time, I'll be making suggestions that will hopefully allow you to experience all eight limbs.

*About This Yoga Studio*

The Crohnsforum.com yoga studio is for people with Inflammatory Bowel Disease.  Anyone can potentially benefit from taking classes here but they will be specifically structured for people with IBD.  We'll be focusing on stress reduction, emotional processing, lubrication of the joints, and relaxation techniques.  There won't be any power yoga here  

We will be building a foundational practice which will then allow us to proceed to deeper practices.  If you want to take part in the deeper practices I post, I ask that you first take part in the foundational practices.  I feel this is vitally important as some of the practices we will be doing will take you deep within yourself and you need to be ready for what you might face.  This will make sense later on. I just said practices like eight times in one paragraph, I am a master orator.


----------



## David

*Frequently Asked Questions*

*Q.*  Do I need a yoga mat?  What kind should I get?
*A.*  Please see this post.

*Q.*  Are there any medical conditions that preclude you from doing yoga?
*A.*  Yes and no.  Hope that helps  

I say that because as I mentioned earlier, there are eight limbs of yoga.  If you just had two feet of your ileum resected yesterday, then you have no business performing most asana (yoga poses).  However, the fourth limb of yoga is pranayama which is breath control.  The seventh limb is dhyana which is meditation or contemplation.  And there are other limbs (I'll explain them all soon) that you could do where you'd be practicing yoga that would be perfectly acceptable for your present condition (I will be providing such practices in the future)  There are a tremendous amount of conditions that preclude the practice of asana and it's not possible for me to list them all.  However, as this practice is directed towards people with IBD, the vast majority of what I suggest here will be doable if you're reading this post.  But as I mentioned in my disclaimer, it's not possible for me to evaluate your present condition, that is up to you and your medical providers.  If you have a bad right knee in need of surgery and can't sit in some of the poses in the .pdf, let me know and I can make suggestions based upon that.  Or if you have advanced ankylosing spondylosis as an extraintestinal manifestation, then some of these poses will not be appropriate for you, and the list goes on.  Please communicate with me and I will help you to the best of my ability.  

Many of us are taught, "No pain, no gain".  That's a load of crap.  If you feel pain or fear that one of these poses will cause you pain, stop and communicate with me.  If you have some symptom or syndrome that you're unsure of how it will affect you in this practice, communicate with me.  I'm here for you.  And if I don't know, I'll either ask some teachers I greatly respect or refer you to your medical team as I refuse to guess.  You deserve better than that.

More coming soon


----------



## David

*Diet and Nutrition*

None of us would think for a second that putting acid and dish soap into our car's gas tank would be a good idea.  And yet, that's basically what we do with our bodies.  The first thing I tell my students is that, in this day and age, we have to be very careful about our diets.  If you put the equivalent of dish soap in your body, all the yoga in the world isn't going to do much for you.

Eat organic

While eliminating foods your body can't handle due to your IBD, take on a fully organic diet.  Anything but an organic diet means you're putting dish soap into your gas tank.  It's that simple.  I'm not saying go off the paleo diet if you're on it.  I'm not saying go off any specific diets.  I'm saying take the next step and make them fully organic.

*Get your vitamin and mineral levels checked*

Do you know what your B12, Vitamin D, Magnesium, Folate, Iron, Potassium, Calcium, and other important vitamin and mineral levels are?  No?  Find out.  If they're low, begin proper supplementation.  You can learn more about vitamin and mineral deficiencies in this thread.


----------



## David

*The Joint Freeing Series*

I don't expect you to take part in an 90 minute yoga class.  Give me 15-20 minutes a day and I guarantee you will be feeling improvements in a variety of ways.  We're going to start with the Joint Freeing Series.  This is a series of asana developed by Mukunda Stiles, a wonderful teacher who taught workshops at my old yoga studio of choice.

The joint freeing series will be SO BENEFICIAL to anyone with IBD.  It will lubricate your joints, reduce arthritis pain and swelling, get your lymph fluid flowing better, reduce stress, help you relax, oxygenate your blood, and SO MUCH MORE.  While it may seem like you're doing very little, that you're targeting just about every joint in your body and utilizing them in their full range of motion is incredibly important and beneficial.

*How to do the Joint Freeing Series*

First off, *NOTHING SHOULD HURT*.  If something hurts, stop, and talk to me.  With that said:

1.  Download the Joint Freeing Series

2.  Get in comfortable clothes and find a nice, quiet area you can be alone in for 20 minutes.

3.  Begin the asana as shown in the .pdf

4.  When doing the asana, *your breathing is of vital importance*.  You move with your breath.  For example, asana number one, you take a breath is as you move your feet towards you.  The movement should take as long as it takes you to take a full breath in (multiple seconds, meaning SLOW).  As you move your feet away from you, you breathe out and that movement takes as long as it takes you to fully exhale.  Meaning it will be SLOW.  Breathe in through your nose, out through your nose taking in as much air as you can and exhaling as much as you can.  SLOWLY.

5.  Your mind will try to get you to speed up.  We're taught by society to get things done as quickly as possible.  Catch yourself rushing.  Slow it down.  Move with your breath.  Enjoy the feeling in your body.

6.  As you are moving with your breath, really feel your body.  Are you clenching your jaw?  Relax it.  Are you tensing some muscles than need not be?  Relax them.  Is that little area between your eyebrows scrunched up?  Soften it.  Full, slow breaths in, full exhales.  Move with your breath.  Reconnect with your body.

7.  Do each asana 6-10 times.

8.  When you're done, take your time getting up as you may experience some light-headedness.  Maybe go from your bum to your knees.  Take a few breaths there.  Then move one foot to the floor so only one knee is on the ground and take a few breaths there.  Take your time.

9.  Feel relaxed?  Feel present in your body?  Now try to take your yoga off the mat...

That's it   Do this once each day.  I guarantee you after 30 days you will feel improvement.  If you decide to take part, please respond to this thread each day that you do it.  As soon as you do 30 straight days of the Joint Freeing Series, you will be welcome to take part in Neurogenic Yoga below.  If you miss a day, you will have to start your count over 

Your mind is going to create every reason in the world to stop doing this practice.  It will try its best to make you miss a day.  This is part of the practice.  Observe your mind.  Smile at it when it makes excuses and don't listen to it.

Do the practice.

I'm happy to answer and questions you may have!


----------



## David

*Neurogenic Yoga - Trauma, Emotion, and Stress Processing*

This will be taught once the first person completes 30 days in a row of the Joint Freeing Series.


----------



## David

Placeholder for other stuff or where we'll stash all our yoga mats.


----------



## rygon

As I have a hard wooden floor and a boney bum I need a mat. Is there any difference in mats or will any cheap one do?


----------



## MADiMarc

Okay David.  Couldn't sleep, ran across this thread.  Did the joint freeing exercises.  Felt good & relaxed me.  I had forgotten how much I enjoy yoga.  Been years.  Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed

Wow! Thanks bro! I love yoga and was doing it 5-7 days a week up until a year and half ago. I felt amazing when doing yoga regularly. I look forward to trying out the joint opener tmrw. Glad there are other yogis in here .


----------



## David

rygon said:


> As I have a hard wooden floor and a boney bum I need a mat. Is there any difference in mats or will any cheap one do?


  Ask 100 yoga practitioners about mats and you'll get 100 different answers.  Mine:

For the foreseeable future, we will not be doing anything that requires a yoga mat.  However, if, like you, you're on hardwood floors, then something under you that allows for greater comfort is of course recommended.  This can be a rug, yoga mat, or thick blanket, but I do not suggest your cat.

When it comes to yoga mats, not all mats are created alike.  The most common widths (at least here in the USA in those silly inch things) are 1/8, 3/16, 1/4, and 5/16.  Then of course there are a variety of different materials from your cheapo material made from god knows what to your natural rubbers.  I PERSONALLY like 5/16 mats as I like nice thick mats for all the hardwood studios out there.  I find the 1/8 and 3/16 are too thin and my knees can hurt because of it.  1/4 is adequate but I like to splurge.  I also get the natural rubber since it's a little more eco friendly than some of the other materials out there.  As I am over 6 feet tall, I also get the extra long mats so I actually fit on the things laying down.

If you've never done yoga before and this is your first experience, I suggest grabbing a blanket, rug, towel, or whatever and seeing if you actually stick with it.  If you love the practice, then splurge on a mat.  Otherwise, save your money 

I'm happy to elaborate on any aspects.


----------



## David

MADiMarc said:


> Okay David.  Couldn't sleep, ran across this thread.  Did the joint freeing exercises.  Felt good & relaxed me.  I had forgotten how much I enjoy yoga.  Been years.  Thanks.


Wonderful, good for you 

If you decide to take on the 30 day challenge, good luck to you!  It's amazing what doing these simple exercises 30 days in a row can do for someone.  The physical transformation my 73 year old father experienced was nothing short of miraculous.  He went from being creaky and barely able to get himself down on the ground to do the exercises to sitting cross legged comfortably!  Old chronic pains began to disappear as well.  After a few months he was also able to go off a couple medications (a diuretic and another heart med) because his body started functioning properly again.  It literally brought tears to my eyes


----------



## David

JohnnyO said:


> Wow! Thanks bro! I love yoga and was doing it 5-7 days a week up until a year and half ago. I felt amazing when doing yoga regularly. I look forward to trying out the joint opener tmrw. Glad there are other yogis in here .


Great!  Keep us updated regarding your progress and how you feel 

*hugs*


----------



## Nerple

I've been thinking of getting into yoga lately, will have to look into this thread deeper once I recover from yesterdays surgery.


----------



## beth

I really should do something like this as my joints are always aching, cracking/etc. Just I'll need encouragement and motivation! A phsyio once told me I was falling apart!


----------



## DMS

day 1 for me, exercises 16 - 21 were the best - I obviously carry my stress in my back and neck.  

I was pretty light headed when I stood up after all that deep breathing sitting on the floor.   ( I also have low blood pressure though - probably a combo of the two).

Thanks David.


----------



## DustyKat

I hope you don't mind that I have stickied this thread David. I just feel it offers a great deal to the members and guests here and as such needs to be easily found and accessed

Dusty.


----------



## David

beth said:


> I really should do something like this as my joints are always aching, cracking/etc. Just I'll need encouragement and motivation! A phsyio once told me I was falling apart!


Join us!  I promise you it will help and I have no doubt you'll do great 


DMS said:


> day 1 for me, exercises 16 - 21 were the best - I obviously carry my stress in my back and neck.


Welcome to the studio!  I'm glad you enjoyed 16-21.  Each day you have an opportunity to learn something new about your body.  One day you might find a muscle that has been compensating for an old injury that can be relaxed.  Another day you might find that if you go slow enough, that you have some muscle weakness in your forearms and aren't doing the wrist exercises quite right.  Keep an open mind and observe yourself.  Have fun with it 



DMS said:


> I was pretty light headed when I stood up after all that deep breathing sitting on the floor.   ( I also have low blood pressure though - probably a combo of the two).


I should have mentioned that in my instructions, I'm so sorry   This can of course happen to anyone but it'll be more likely in people with IBD, especially if you're anemic.  I'll edit the instructions now.


DustyKat said:


> I hope you don't mind that I have stickied this thread David. I just feel it offers a great deal to the members and guests here and as such needs to be easily found and accessed


Sure, it's cool. 

:Karl:


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

David said:


> Ask 100 yoga practitioners about mats and you'll get 100 different answers. ...but I do not suggest your cat.


I take this to mean that at least 1 out of 100 yoga instructors WILL suggest using the cat?  She's underfoot much of the time anyway so I may as well put her to some good use!  (Kidding of course!)

Thanks for posting this, David.  I'm going to try it.  I do have an actual yoga mat too so the cat will be spared.


----------



## DustyKat

For your FAQ...

Are there any medical conditions that preclude you from doing yoga? 

Dusty.


----------



## David

DustyKat said:


> For your FAQ...
> 
> Are there any medical conditions that preclude you from doing yoga?


IBD 







(I'll add my real answer, if it doesn't adequately answer your question, please let me know.  Thanks  )


----------



## chrisnsteph1022

This interests me. I've never done yoga. Think I could convince my boss to let me do it at my desk? LOL. I'll look at some of the information when I get home tonight. I don't know if I'm ready to commit to doing it quite yet.


----------



## tek254

I have been interested in Yoga for awhile. Have been using the "Wii" yoga on fitness plus. It does make a difference but here I can converse with an instructor who also feels my pain (lol). Thank you for this most considerate offer.


----------



## DMS

I've now done 7 days in a row, hubby started the day after me, so he's done 6.   He probably notices more of a difference than me as I'm quite active already.

Enjoying everything except getting up at 5:30 to fit it into the day (thank goodness for the time change.)


----------



## David

Wow, good for the both of you!    Well done!


----------



## mikeyarmo

Downloaded and looking forward to taking the challenge


----------



## EmAitch88

i think i'm definitely gonna try this out!!!! thanks, David!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

For part of my course we have to pair up and be a lifestyle coach for each other, look at diet and fitness, suggest changes and re-evaluate. 
I have felt a bit worried as my partner seems to want me to do a few things but right now I'm so achey and tired. 
I suggested yoga and now I have found this! I will try so hard to do this every day! (have tried doing it every day in the past and it doesn't last long!) I also have to do a bit of swimming and walk to the swimming pool. 
I think I just have to wait for her to get risk and ethics approval!


----------



## bushydougie

Wow! This is amazing. Thank you so much for posting all of this David. 
I'm feeling rubbish today but am determined to try it out and feel better for it. 
Thanks again
Sam


----------



## SarahAnne

Thanks so much for this thread, David!!

My hubby and mom bought me a yoga mat and some other accessories last year, but I haven't done anything with them. I didn't want to go to a class, and I couldn't find a decent video. 

Now I can use my stuff, and get a workout that I know will be easy enough on me! Thank you so much!!


----------



## raeleene7

I am soooooo up to the challenge! Thanks so much David for all the effort, time, and a seemingly eternal amount of encouragement for us and patience with us!


----------



## mizgarnet

Day 1 down... David, I am an accountant with a TON of stress right now.  Trying to keep this company open and out of bankruptcy.  Any good "at your desk" poses to help me thru the day?  I really appreciate this thread and you.  

Wendy


----------



## David

Hi Wendy,

You could try these: http://www.livingwordsofwisdom.com/support-files/chair-yoga.pdf being careful to go very slowly and listen to your body.  If one of the poses feels like it is too much for your body, back off of it.

From the original .pdf I posted in this thread, you could also do the neck exercises, hand exercises, and the foot flexion.

Hopefully that's a good starting point, let me know if you'd like to go further into it than that.


----------



## mikeyarmo

Day 2 of a more determined push to do the program for 30 days in a row!

I enjoy the increased focus that comes from doing the series of poses but most importantly I enjoy the decrease in anxiety (did not even realize I had that much anxiety until it left me ). Strangely (at least for me) I found that prior to doing the poses I was craving something sugary to eat and after doing the series I no longer have the craving. Are such cravings due to stress/anxiety? If so this is news to me ....

David (or anyone who is willing to assist) I did have a couple questions though:

For pose #3 - on inhale are both feet supposed to move in sync clockwise and then reverse on the exhale? 

For pose #11 - Do both fists rotate one way for inhale and then the opposite way for exhale? I was not sure if the instructiosn meant do this 3 times and then reverse directions or if it meant something different.

Thanks and will keep posting updates!


----------



## David

mikeyarmo said:


> Day 2 of a more determined push to do the program for 30 days in a row!


It's amazing how hard it is to stick to something like this even when we know it's beneficial, isn't it?  Ours minds sure like to sabotage us 



mikeyarmo said:


> I enjoy the increased focus that comes from doing the series of poses but most importantly I enjoy the decrease in anxiety (did not even realize I had that much anxiety until it left me ). Strangely (at least for me) I found that prior to doing the poses I was craving something sugary to eat and after doing the series I no longer have the craving. Are such cravings due to stress/anxiety? If so this is news to me ....


We all deal with stress and anxiety in different ways, but most of us do so in an unhealthy manner via self medication.  Some turn to drugs, others to alcohol, and some of us (myself included) turn to food.

One of the benefits of this practice is reconnecting to our body and emotions.  That which we can feel we can properly process.  If we numb it out via drugs, food, or some other means of self medication, it'll simply arise another day.



mikeyarmo said:


> For pose #3 - on inhale are both feet supposed to move in sync clockwise and then reverse on the exhale?


The clockwise stuff confuses me   Try moving your feet to the right so slowly that it takes a full inhale to make a full circle to the right.  Then move your feet so slowly that it takes a full exhale to move them a full circle to the left.  Feel the full range of motion.  Search for muscular weakness or tension.  Are you tensing other areas of your body that could be relaxed?  Observe yourself.



mikeyarmo said:


> For pose #11 - Do both fists rotate one way for inhale and then the opposite way for exhale? I was not sure if the instructiosn meant do this 3 times and then reverse directions or if it meant something different.


Wow, I never realized how confusing that one is.  Hahah, sorry!  I have it memorized so never look at the sheet.  Just do it like the feet.


----------



## mikeyarmo

Thanks David!

Clockwise means moving in the same direction as the hour/minute/second hands on a clock. Therefore, moving towards the right .

Looking forward to performing the poses for Day #3 tonight


----------



## mikeyarmo

Day 3 complete. I was looking forward to doing it all day today!

I find I enjoy doing the series of posses at night as a good stress release.

Doing the poses over the next 2 days should not be a challenge, but next week is going to be very demanding at work and might require more willpower to maintain a daily frequency. Will keep you all posted .


----------



## mizgarnet

Week 1 done.  It is amazing what happens when you practice yoga.  I am turning loose of some very old emotional baggage.


----------



## Jobell

I just found this and can't wait to get started. Firstly, thank you SO MUCH! this is exactly what i needed, in a forum that understands my limitations and issues.
I do have one specific problem - broke a shoulder a while back and i still don't have range of motion back... also I can't put much weight on my hand if i am doing an exercise that requires me to be on all fours. should i just skip those exercises? should i do arm exercises to the best of my ability even if one arm can only do 1/3 of the movement? do the 2 arms need to be symetrical or is it ok to do 1 arm the whole movement, and one arm only partial?
thank so much!!


----------



## David

Hi Jobell,

I can make a more informed recommendation if you're willing to provide answers to any of the following:

1.  How long ago did you break the shoulder?
2.  What sort of break was it?
3.  Has your doctor recommended you keep the arm immobilized or provided any other specific orders regarding its use?
4.  What movement(s) are restricted from full range of motion?
5.  Do they have you on any sort of physical therapy regimen or is that planned?
6.  How old are you?

Thanks


----------



## Jobell

Thank you David. I am 50, have been diagnosed with Crohn's since 2000. I broke my shoulder in a fall in august (up till that point i was quite active, gym, canoeing, walking, taking care of kids etc.). Broke the top of the humeros (displaced fracture), and it was immobilized for 8 weeks (no surgery), leading to alot of stiffness and pain and restricted range of motion. i go to physio 2x a week, but it is going REAL slow. I can raise my arm forwards in front of my body only to about 75 degrees, to the side around 50 degrees, and it is very painful to put my hand behind my back. also, all my arm muscles have kind of withered away (oh, sob! all that work at the gym just vanished like it never happened!).

i do some strengthening exercises which are basically just pushing against walls. mostly i can't lift, turn the arm or do movements more than 50% of an ordinary arm - and nothing over my head.
i need yoga tho, i am going thru some VERY stressful stuff right now.


----------



## David

Hi Jobell,

I just talked this over with my fiance who actually saw two patients with the exact same break yesterday.  In her opinion, the only worse break to have is the hip, so my heart most certainly goes out to you.  *hugs*

As we talked, we came to the conclusion that me stating which exercises you can and can't do would not be a good idea since there's too many variables I can't take into account without observing you.  Therefore, my suggestion is to print out the .pdf attached to this thread and take it in to your physical therapist and see what they think.  All the exercises that don't involve your arm will be fine, but get that in person expert opinion for those that do.

Sorry I'm not more help   But do these exercises, especially if you're stressed.  The 15 minutes a day will make a huge difference for you 

And keep us updated as to your progress!

*hugs*


----------



## Jobell

Thanks David, that is good advice, and timely, since i have physio today! so i will get her to look over the exercises. as you say, at least i can start with the non-arm ones. do you ever recommend that people do the exercise asymmetrically (i.e. one arm moving, the other relaxed?) or is it perhaps counter-beneficial, by blocking energy paths or something?
Thanks again for the personal response! sorry to sidetrack your thread.


----------



## David

You didn't sidetrack at all!  This is exactly what the thread is for 

Due to the nature of these exercises, I feel if you can only do one arm, do just the one arm.  You're not going to build massive asymmetries.  I'm hoping your physical therapist approves all the exercises though as I think it will help a lot to get your range of motion back.

While you're at it, take this to your therapist as well.  I'm not interested in the full pose, just you sitting or kneeling and doing the arm positions: http://www.yogajournal.com/poses/785


----------



## rygon

David, I have sort of missed your program out as I was doing some other dvds. Im quite energetic. Have you got a routine where i feel I have worked out (stretching and such) yet still feel good afterwards (calmed and relaxed)


----------



## nitty

Hi David!

Thanks for this.  I tried a yoga DVD about a year ago, but something I was doing gave me a bad back, so it put me off.

Today was day 1 of your programme and it was just right.  Some of it is more difficult than it looks, especially No. 14 for me!  I have had a stiff neck, which is prone to seizing up, for years, so I'm hoping going gently on the last few exercises will help to free that up a bit.

A couple of the exercises make me cough just a little (No.s 6 and 16).  I'm hoping this is a good sign, but was wondering why this happens.

Also, how long would you expect it all to take?  I did each exercise 7 times (7 times each way where relevant) and it took me about 45 mins.  Does that sound about right, or too slow/fast?  It's hard to tell without someone else telling you how fast/slow to go!

I was only diagnosed in November 2011, and so hoping to put a positive spin on this wake-up call I'm putting myself first and aiming to sort out my life one bit at a time, starting with my body (and head) first.  Thanks for all the advice, I've found this forum so supportive and encouraging.  Keep up the good work, it's greatly appreciated. 

Nitty X:thumleft:


----------



## David

rygon said:


> David, I have sort of missed your program out as I was doing some other dvds. Im quite energetic. Have you got a routine where i feel I have worked out (stretching and such) yet still feel good afterwards (calmed and relaxed)


I wouldn't feel comfortable providing something more intense without being able to work with you in person, sorry 


nitty said:


> Today was day 1 of your programme and it was just right.  Some of it is more difficult than it looks, especially No. 14 for me!  I have had a stiff neck, which is prone to seizing up, for years, so I'm hoping going gently on the last few exercises will help to free that up a bit.
> 
> A couple of the exercises make me cough just a little (No.s 6 and 16).  I'm hoping this is a good sign, but was wondering why this happens.
> 
> Also, how long would you expect it all to take?  I did each exercise 7 times (7 times each way where relevant) and it took me about 45 mins.


Hi Nitty, I'm glad you're enjoying the series   It's the difficult poses that, if we stick with and do correctly, help us the most.  In my opinion, asana is not only for keeping everything working right, but helping us find areas we need to focus and heal.  Keep delving into what is weak or injured that causes that movement to be so difficult.  Continually ask yourself what other movements might help that area heal and experiment.

As you learn the poses and don't have to continually look at the paper, that'll help things speed up.  45 minutes is quite a long time for this series based upon my experience, but that means you're really taking your time and I'll never tell anyone to speed up as slowing down and breathing deep is a huge part of the benefit.  It personally takes me about 20 minutes but maybe I should slow down more and let your experience inspire me


----------



## Kit

Thank you David, I wanted to get back into Yoga, but wasn't sure where to start.  Right now I have a drain in for an abscess in my abdomen, so I don't want to do anything that moves that around right now, but the feet, arms and neck look good. Thanks for a simple routine.  Keep teaching us.  Thanks again!


----------



## MADiMarc

I've been doing this a minimum of 3 times a week.  It takes me about 35 minutes )with no potty breaks).  I enjoy it so I find I take my time.


----------



## Kit

Thanks for the encouragement Michele!


----------



## guest9933

would this be ok for someone with ankylosing spondilitis i'm so sore from it i'm a bit scared to try the yoga AS is form of arthritis brought on by crohn's and lucky for me i got it also does this help stress and no sleep sorry but I skimmed the thread as I'm trying to sleep but can't

and is it ok to do it on a rug on a wooden floor as I have no mat and cash is a bit tight at the moment


----------



## David

MADiMarc said:


> I've been doing this a minimum of 3 times a week.  It takes me about 35 minutes )with no potty breaks).  I enjoy it so I find I take my time.


That's great Michele!  Are you able to describe any positive or negative affects you can attribute to the sequence?



BOZA said:


> would this be ok for someone with ankylosing spondilitis i'm so sore from it i'm a bit scared to try the yoga AS is form of arthritis brought on by crohn's and lucky for me i got it also does this help stress and no sleep sorry but I skimmed the thread as I'm trying to sleep but can't


There are far too many variables involved for me to say for sure.  For example, it would be dependent upon how progressed your AS is, how it specifically manifests in your body, and much more.  My guess is that MOST of these exercises should be fine but I would suggest printing out the .PDF and taking them to your doctor or physical therapist (if you have one) and asking if they suggest not doing any.  And if they do suggest not doing any, please ask why and share that information here 



BOZA said:


> and is it ok to do it on a rug on a wooden floor as I have no mat and cash is a bit tight at the moment


Yep, that's fine.  Add additional cushioning (if needed) on top of the rug until you are comfortable.


----------



## guest9933

Thanks David I'll do that


----------



## MADiMarc

That's great Michele! Are you able to describe any positive or negative affects you can attribute to the sequence?

Answering your question David:  the number one thing is that it relaxes me and I enjoy it.  I find myself breathing more evenly.  My joints don't hurt as much thank goodness.  I haven't run across any down side or any snags or anything.  When I first started, my lower back bothered me but I was doing the pose incorrectly!  When I corrected the mistake, no more twingy feeling in my back.  

I've got my 79 year old mother doing this.  She is loving it!


----------



## Kit

Tried the sequence for the first time last night.  I did it in a chair for now and avoided the abdominal movement as I have been having pain in my abdominal area and want to let it heal.  I might try to add them in later.  I enjoyed the sequence. I am a Physical Therapist Assistant and the only thing you might want to mention is posture with these, especially the arm and neck sequence.  I notice when I put my arms up that I sometimes would use my upper traps some instead of the lower/mid traps.  So just remind people to keep their shoulders down.  I will do it again tonight before bed.    Thanks again David.


----------



## Gwen pippy

Hi David 
I was one of the thorns in your side last year in bringing out a yoga dvd and I have to say this is a brilliant idea, I unfortunately am not managing daily sessions but a couple of times a week (two children under 4, time is like gold dust) but I have seen some very positive results, I strained a muscle in my lower right leg about a week before starting and was afraid to do anything but when I tried I could feel the strain ease and then on the nights I didn't the strain feels like it flares. I can't manage the one's while kneeling so I sit for them is that ok?
Also another positive - it would appear that I'm a much less stressed person after each session, so much so that my hubby insists on my yoga time and that he puts the kids to bed, sets out the spare room for my yoga and keeps everyone quiet so I can relax.
Thanks for taking the time to look out for all of us.
Gwen xxx


----------



## mikeyarmo

Thought I would give an update also...

I was finding it stressful to do this every day as I also enjoy to do weightlifting and some cardio in my limited free time. I am now doing the sequency about 2-3 times per week and enjoy that frequency.

One benefit that I did not really figure out until just now (after finishing the sequence ) was improved circulation. I typically have cold hands/feet but as I start doing the postures  and typically start feeling warm throughout my body so I now do them with my shirt off. It is now almost 20 minutes after I finished and I am still feeling the warmth in my hands and feet, which would typically be cold otherwise.


----------



## guest9933

How do I know that i'mk doing the postures the right way that was a concern my rheumatologist had 

So how do I know I'm doing it right


----------



## David

Gwen pippy said:


> I can't manage the one's while kneeling so I sit for them is that ok?


Certainly.  I'm glad you're adjusting as necessary 



BOZA said:


> How do I know that i'mk doing the postures the right way that was a concern my rheumatologist had
> 
> So how do I know I'm doing it right


The two main criteria are:

1.  It doesn't hurt.  If it hurts, stop. 
2.  You're utilizing the full range of motion while relaxing anything that doesn't need to be engaged for the movement.

Yes, there are no doubt adjustments a trained eye would help you with, but that's not viable here and doing them "mostly right" is much better than not doing them at all, especially since the movement is only a small portion of the benefit...  

Common adjustments are:

A.  Relax your shoulders
B.  Go slower
C.  Take deeper breaths
D.  Move with your breath
E.  Utilize your full range of motion
F.  Don't crank yourself into the pose, relax into it

With that said, the longer you do this, the more adjustments you'll make.  Explore and observe the movements, your mind, your breath, and your body.  Adjust, evolve, and experiment.  If it's available, doing these poses in a mirror on occasion can be very beneficial.


----------



## guest9933

great thanks for the advice david


----------



## tek254

Dave, 

 Should I still attempt this when I am flaring(AS, not Crohns). I try some but there are days I can barley walk. Also, is the a form of yoga you can reccomend while in the pool? Thanks again for this great advice. It does work.


----------



## David

Hey tek,

Hmm, I just don't know for sure, I'm sorry    Over the internet, I'm going to have to be conservative and recommend you just do what you feel comfortable doing.  For example, if you can sit in a chair, maybe doing the arm, wrist, and neck movements might be ok.  Just do what feels comfortable and doesn't cause any pain.


----------



## spryte

After trying Yoga and not returning to it I am going to try this series of poses.

I am familiar with deep breathing exercises and meditation as I have used them for nearly 50 years for Migraine and stress relief. I just have never found an exercise regime that I could follow through on.

Many Thanks for creating this thread.


----------



## Basmah

I love yoga! Just as i was starting to be good at it, I fractured my foot. I will probably try some chair poses though. thanks for the thread.


----------



## David

The vast majority of these postures would be doable by someone with a broken foot.


----------



## kiltubrid

David, thanks so much for starting this class. I have really bad RA and was recently diagnosed with AS in my ankles, and I never thought I would be able to do Yoga because I have so little flexibility. I tried the exercises you posted yesterday and could do most of them without much problem (except I can't really do #4 fully due to bad knees). 

I have two questions:
1) I can't really kneel in #9-15, but I can do those exercises with the pose in #16. Is that as effective?
2) How important is it to sit on the floor? (I'm 59 with RA, so will likely never get back up!) I tried the exercises sitting on my bed, and it mostly worked although #6-8 didn't feet quite right. Would it be better to do the ones I can do sitting in a chair? Or to try the floor with someone there to help me up? 

Thanks for this. My mom did Yoga for years as part of cardiac rehab, and it helped her enormously. She was more flexible at 75 than I was at 40. And the breathing especially helped her through recovery from a second heart attack. So I am a firm believer in it as a threapy and would really like to be able to do it.


----------



## Layla

Funny this thread should surface today!
I did the exercises once a while ago and found them very beneficial. Did I do them again?

Of course not!
So today I went to my first ever yoga class and signed up for more. I went to a Yin class which is mainly stretching and I could do all the poses. I feel great and am going again tomorrow.
Maybe if I've done that a while and know some good poses I'll get back to doing it at home too.


----------



## spryte

spryte said:


> After trying Yoga and not returning to it I am going to try this series of poses.
> 
> I am familiar with deep breathing exercises and meditation as I have used them for nearly 50 years for Migraine and stress relief. I just have never found an exercise regime that I could follow through on.
> 
> Many Thanks for creating this thread.


Well I did try... Two weeks later I was admitted to hospital with numbness and tingling and almost total loss of muscle strength.
*First Diagnosis:* Guillain Barre Syndrome. After three weeks I was home and researching this topic. Apparently Crohn's sufferers are at greater risk of this type of neuropathy!
Started up again as I needed all the exercise I could get and wouldn't you know it, relapse.
Back to the hospital and convalescent care.
*Second Diagnosis:* CIDP (Chronic Inflammatory Demylenating Polyneuropathy), something else to live with.
Now I have a new need for regular exercise routine and am starting over again and will probably seek out a good Yoga or Tai Chi class to augment this.


----------



## Kit

@spryte  so so sorry your are having such difficulties!  Wishing you much success and no relapses!


----------



## spryte

Kit said:


> @spryte  so so sorry your are having such difficulties!  Wishing you much success and no relapses!


Thanks for your kind words.
I have learned to live with Crohn's, this is something else I must learn to live with.
Once I have the time I will dig up the research I have come across linking diseases like Crohn's and Celiac to Neuropathy and share them with the community.


----------

